# A few recipes that's working so far for me.



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok iv made 10ml of each and so far 3days later there still clear apart from 1. 

Dbol 50mg/ml
Ba 2%
Bb 20%
Guaic 15%
Eo carrier

Oxy 75mg/ml
Ba 3%
Bb20%
Guaic 35%
Eo carrier

Tren-base 50mg/ml
Ba 3%
Bb 20%
Guaic 35%
Eo carrier

Test base 50mg/ml
Ba 2%
Bb 20%
Guaic 10%
Eo carrier


From you guys saying oxt 100mg/ml won't hold I decided to drop it to 75mg/ml then if that didn't work it would have been easier to increase the volume to make it 50mg/ml but its holding fine so far.

The only 1 with a realy minute swirl right at the bottom centre of the vial is the tren base which clears if I shake it, there is only 8ml in the tren base vial aswell.

I did use some gso so next time I think it should be ok if I use 100%eo carrier, this is fine as it is tbh a little shake and its clear again, takes a few hours for the swirl to reform but its that small its pathetic lol. I will let you's know at the weekend if there still holding fine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok these are still clear 5-6days has gone past now, in 10ml vials, is it safe to say there ok yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok its been over 1 week now:

Dbol is fine,
Testbase is fine,
Oxy is fine,

Tren base swirl is gradually getting bigger but clears with a shake, I think next batch I will drop it to 30mg/ml.

Iv read you can make a tren base suspension but tren base powder is a dark rust brown colour, so a suspension is going to look like sh1t water?

I think a tren base/tren ac blend sounds better then straight tren base.

Ie 

25-30mg tren base + 20-25mg tren ac 50mg/ml?

The jug with the 200ml has raw in the bottom also since its fallen out of solution, but a shake clears it.

I'm not prepared to go over 40% guaic just to hold some tren base so think I will either drop to 30mg/ml or make a tren base+tren ac blend.

Iv seen on the net that tren base goes into solution well if you replace bb with peg300, is this correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 35% guai. Geesh




I know and it is still crashing slightly lol,

Is there any danger to high guaiacol %'s?

Is it toxic? Is there a safe limit, ie could you in 10ml guaiacal and be fine (just an example)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2013)

Also I'm thinking, say I halved the concentration dose to 25mg/ml and dropped the guaiacol to 15-20% to get 50mg tren base your still injecting the same amount of guaiacol to get the higer dose, so it will still work out the same...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 10, 2013)

Tren suspension is an orange creme color. 50mg/ml.Max   takes  a special solvent that I doubt u can obtain .Guialacol burns me like a mofo so 35% is plain crazy.  Prob why tren and me don't hit it off. ..ib


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah right so would u sugest I just dilute it now with eo to get it to 25mg/ml


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2013)

Should this hold ok:

Tren no ester 25mg/ml
Ba 3%
Bb 20%
Guaiacol 25%
Eo carrier

And yes my tren base is a dark amber colour.

On a plus note, the pip from trne was gone after 30-45mins, was about 4out of 10 scale, just felt like a nip tbh.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 11, 2013)

Guilacol does make my nerves go dormant for a while as I lost both forearm grips to tne pin. Day later slowly returning .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok not good then, iv dropped the concentration down to 25mg/ml now anyway. Will let yous no how it holds, should be fine if 50mg/ml was just over boarderline.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2013)

Just had a shot (pre wo) of my trne and tne (1ml of each) and the guaiacol taste is straight there from the tren, lasts about 5-10mins.

Also trne has a bite that kicks in around 5-10mins also, feeling not pip from the tne (50mg/ml) yet, off to the gym now.

Also they go through a slin pin no problem.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2013)

Well thought i was going to be on fire at training today, but felt slugish and tired tbh, its very hot here today so could be the heat aswell. I had:

Pre-wo
25mg tren base
50mg test base
100mg liquid winstrol 

And I just want to ly down and have a nap tbh. Maybe just an off day....

Bp feels abit high also at the end of sets.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 13, 2013)

When do send out free gifts ?


----------



## FordFan (Jun 13, 2013)

35% guiacol just sounds nasty


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2013)

FordFan said:


> 35% guiacol just sounds nasty




Yeh I upped it to 50% then halved the concentration with more eo as a carrier, so that dropped it to 25mg/ml at 25%. I think it could possible hold with less guaiacol then that because its crystal clear atm, will try 20%next time with a 10ml sample.

And lol ib


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Tren suspension is an orange creme color. 50mg/ml.Max   takes  a special solvent that I doubt u can obtain .Guialacol burns me like a mofo so 35% is plain crazy.  Prob why tren and me don't hit it off. ..ib




Could you not use the same recipe for winstrol 50mg/ml suspension and use a blow torch to melt it in the guaiacol to melt it and filter?

Basskiller uses 2ml guaiacol per 1g raw for his win suspension.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2013)

How much poly80 would you sugest? iv seen anywere from 3-10% in recipes, say:

100ml 50mg/ml

Raw 4-4.5ml (5g)
Ba 3ml (3%)
Poly80 10ml (10%)
Guaiacol 10-20ml (10-20%)
Lidocaine 2ml (2%)
Distilled water carrier.


For tne, trne, or win all at 50mg/ml


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 14, 2013)

I know they all dissolve well in peg300 also so could that be an option for suspension over guaiacol?

I don't know which is more damaging tbh guaicaol or peg300...

It has on the net that trne dissolves well in peg300, think I will have a look into peg dosing ofr injections, iv seen some recipes were it just replaces bb so 20%?


Ie: 
0.5g raw+ 0.2ml ba + 2ml peg300 

if it disolves then fliter then add distilled water to bring it upto 10ml.

A quick googled search shows peg300 boiling point is 250 (+-) 5-10oC


So which is the better of 2 evils:
Per10ml volume and 50mg/ml aas concentration;

2ml peg300
Or 
2ml guaiacol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 14, 2013)

Slow down Ferrari . Lol.. I would think the winny / Tren b 50 suspension would work but yet to try it . I would say peg is better if health and irritability is concerned. I noticed now on day 5 forearm pin redness is gone and body adjusted to the activity on each arm . If I could only type with cramped forearms. Thumbs up but not for wimps.. Ib ..
Sample ??? You located lidocaine? Send that too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2013)

hijacked said:


> 2ml of lidocaine? Prepared how? Lidocaine is a powder.




Lidocaine's melting point is around 80-90oC so will easily melt from homebrew solvents used in win/ tne/ trne etc, and what ever the displacement is.

Iv not sourced any but I'm sure it won't be hard from china, 

And I know 2% is what's used if you buy it pre mixed or ie the dentist etc use for local anaesthetic.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Tren suspension is an orange creme color. 50mg/ml.Max   takes  a special solvent that I doubt u can obtain .Guialacol burns me like a mofo so 35% is plain crazy.  Prob why tren and me don't hit it off. ..ib




So making a suspension tren base isn't going to work? Winstrol and tren base melting points are close, tren base is slightly higher tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Slow down Ferrari . Lol.. I would think the winny / Tren b 50 suspension would work but yet to try it . I would say peg is better if health and irritability is concerned. I noticed now on day 5 forearm pin redness is gone and body adjusted to the activity on each arm . If I could only type with cramped forearms. Thumbs up but not for wimps.. Ib ..
> Sample ??? You located lidocaine? Send that too.




If you were to try it would you go for 100% peg300 or just the standard 20%solvent+oil or water carrier.

There is literally nothing to go off on the net recipes wise for this so can only realy experiment with winstrol susp recipes, aslong as its liquid enough to filter it should be g2g I guess, just going to get expensive if it goes wrong lol.

Tren base is big grains but once its liquid it shouldn't reform in big grains, that's why I posted the thread "why use micronized winstrol" but no1 posted on it,

Once somethings a liquid it won't re-form to its origional grain size would it? 

Aslong as the tren base doesn't crystalise it should be g2g.

Just deciding on how much peg300 to use, also can't source lidocaine yet and iv read peg300 hurts like a b1tch, but medical supplies do have benzyl salcylic (spelling, like liquid asrpin anti-imflamitory for injections) so could add 2% of that to help. 

There's a site selling 10g lidocaine for about 80$ but its just from a quick google, it could easilly be a scame site I guess....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 17, 2013)

Tren base being slightly higher is tougher..No it will not reform to same crystal size when melted..i assume  makin both 50mg ml is best because u rarely see a winny 100 and id put money if it says its 100mg on paper its actually not.imo
Micronized is so that superfine particals can go thru a 23 or 25 g pin without plugging. I have some pharm grade 25mg suspensions that can plug a 25g if not shot fast into site..horse grade winny is grainy and uses a 23 or less size pin and the particals within kick your ass so to speak..horses cant talk so they can take the punishment.. use 20/2 if possible...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Tren base being slightly higher is tougher..No it will not reform to same crystal size when melted..i assume  makin both 50mg ml is best because u rarely see a winny 100 and id put money if it says its 100mg on paper its actually not.imo
> Micronized is so that superfine particals can go thru a 23 or 25 g pin without plugging. I have some pharm grade 25mg suspensions that can plug a 25g if not shot fast into site..horse grade winny is grainy and uses a 23 or less size pin and the particals within kick your ass so to speak..horses cant talk so they can take the punishment.. use 20/2 if possible...




Ok thanks for that,

Use 20/2? you mean 20%peg/2%ba?


----------

